
Nobody Won in Austin's Ridesharing Election - nefitty
http://jalopnik.com/nobody-wins-in-austins-garbage-uber-and-lyft-election-1775277375
======
reustle
I was in Austin for a few months (coming from NYC) and the infrastructure was
pretty laughable. Their train line has a single stop in downtown (1 more
nearby), so it's useless. There are very few bike lanes around the city, yet
the roads are huge. Their busses frequently left my stop 3-5 minutes EARLY so
I'd end up waiting another one for 20-30 min.

The big transit idea I keep hearing about to solve their issues? Gondolas, of
course...

[http://www.citylab.com/commute/2012/11/forget-subways-
austin...](http://www.citylab.com/commute/2012/11/forget-subways-austin-needs-
mass-transit-gondolas/4035/)

